# Pērk / Pārdod / Maina >  Azimuts,elevacija interfeiss(G6LVB Tracker)

## MarisER

Labprāt noandelētu antenu pozicionēšanas iekārtu vai mehāniku.
Par pamatu ņemta  G6LVB Tracker konstrukcija.Ar šo mehānismu groziju steku 4x EF0208 un  3,5m parabolu  .Piedāvājums beidzies.

----------

